#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Βεβαίωση Υποβολής Γνωστοποίησης- Άδεια λειτουργίας ΚΠΥΥΕ, Κομμωτήρια - Νύχια - Ταττοο

## milt

Έχει αλλάξει η διαδικασία έκδοσης άδειας λειτουργίας Καταστημάτων Παροχής Υπηρεσιών Υγειονομικού ενδιαφέροντος,

 αυτό γίνεται πια με μερικές υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις και την ευθύνη για την συμμόρφωση με τις απαιτούμενες προδιαγραφές υγειονομικού,πυρόσβεσης κτλ αναλαμβάνει ο ιδιοκτήτης και ο μηχανικός σε τυχόν έλεγχο που μπορεί να γίνει σε ποσοστό 20% των Βεβαιώσεων υποβολής Γνωστοποίησης (νέα άδεια) .

ΦΕΚ Β 3403-2013 ΒΕΒΑΙΩΣΗ ΥΠΟΒΟΛΗΣ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ ΚΥΕ ΚΟΜΜΩΤΗΡΙΑ-ΚΟΥΡΕΙΑ-ΤΑΤΟΟ

ΒΙ65Χ-ΥΚΞ.pdf

Επίσης χρήσιμα είναι:

ΠΔ 133-2005 ΚΟΜΜΩΤΕΣ-ΚΟΜΜΩΤΗΡΙΑ 193a_05.1126872290057.pdf
ΦΕΚ 139 Β ΜΑΝΙΚΙΟΥΡ - ΠΕΝΤΙΚΙΟΥΡ 9516_2009.pdf
ΦΕΚ 306-2003 ΔΕΡΜΑΤΟΣΤΙΞΙΑ.pdf

----------

Xάρης

----------

